# Bfo?



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2015)

Who is using BFO this year?  I just got mine in the mail.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 9, 2015)

I gave it an honest try.  I watched deer walk backwards when they hit the trail.  I'm in the minority it seems though.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Sep 9, 2015)

I bought a bottle to try out on the subdivision deer this yr. had a doe snif it one time a keep moving last season on my lease in Talbotton. I lost that bottle somehow


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm absolutely using it. Its gonna be movie star city around my stand. Guaranteed !


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

What is this BFO product you are talking about?


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 9, 2015)

Think I'm gonna pass on the bfo again


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 10, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Think I'm gonna pass on the bfo again



You should rethink that. Anything would be an improvement from what I see.


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 10, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I gave it an honest try.  I watched deer walk backwards when they hit the trail.  I'm in the minority it seems though.



I'm in there with you, Kris.  I really tried the stuff several times, several seasons, several locations.  The deer here just aren't interested, I guess. It seems to work for some folks, though.  I'm still experimenting with different scents to see what the deer respond to.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 10, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> You should rethink that. Anything would be an improvement from what I see.



Only thing bfo is gonna do for me is cut down on my taxidermy bill every year


----------



## Spanky1 (Sep 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What is this BFO product you are talking about?



It's a deer lure.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 10, 2015)

I will be using it, I had two different 8 pointers walk my scent trail right to the base of the tree last year, one is dead, and got our team 3rd in the challenge last year.. I gave the farmer who owns the land I hunt in wilkes county a bottle of it last year and he had a giant 10 pointer walk to his tree and it is dead, he ask me to bring him some more this year.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Maybe its a buck vs doe thing.  I used it extensively in one spot last year.  Every time a doe would hit the spot I sprayed, they'd stop and back up.  Granted, I could've shot them easily enough, but I did it mainly for testing.  Maybe I'll give it another whirl at another property.


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 10, 2015)

After watching Bowana's videos, I was sold on it and decided to give it try. Bought three bottles last year, and used at least 2.5 of them throughout archery season. I only started seeing deer after I stopped using it around mid-October. Could be a coincidence. But I haven't dismissed the idea that Bowana's deer might have developed a heritable trait over the years that has made their noses immune to the scent.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 10, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> After watching Bowana's videos, I was sold on it and decided to give it try. Bought three bottles last year, and used at least 2.5 of them throughout archery season. I only started seeing deer after I stopped using it around mid-October. Could be a coincidence. But I haven't dismissed the idea that Bowana's deer might have developed a heritable trait over the years that has made their noses immune to the scent.




I think he's adding some sort of habit forming drug to it.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll be using it again this year. The buck I killed in Ohio last year was paralleling my stand until he hit the trail I walked in on. I had sprayed it on the bottoms of my boots and he followed it right to my tree. Shot him at 10 yards!


----------



## hmaadd (Sep 10, 2015)

Did they fix the bottle?


----------



## chefrific (Sep 10, 2015)

BFO is the best Gray Fox attractant I've ever seen.  Not kidding.  A couple of seasons ago, I tried it on a few hunts.  Had deer smell it and change direction, but the gray foxes came to it every time.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 10, 2015)

tried 3 bottles for 3 different years. never had any luck with it good or bad. guess im in the same boat with kris


----------



## mickyu (Sep 10, 2015)

I like it. Will not go to the woods without it. I started drinking a 1/2 capful every morning with my coffee about a week ago. Get it in my system, it just won't stay long. I'd say I'm ready.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 10, 2015)

I tried it and I watched two does freak when they hit the spot wher I put some out. They didn't like it. I know it works for some people, but not for me. Not knocking it , just not for me.


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 10, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I think he's adding some sort of habit forming drug to it.



I'm fine with that- I won 3 bottles from him at the end of last season in a Facebook contest on scoring a buck


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 10, 2015)

I posted last year that after several years of relatively positive results with BFO, I quit using it because they apparently changed the formula, or source of ingredients, etc.  The current formulation stunk to high heaven and, like others have noted, actually drive deer away. Some of the rebuttals sounded like I was endorsing Hillary for President or something!  

The facts were indisputable in my case...flies were buzzing me like I was fresh roadkill or something. I sprayed just a tiny bit on my LaCrosse boots and flies were lighting on my boots each time I used it. 

Sorry, there is no comparison to BFO sold, say, five years ago and the stuff they market now. I actually prefer no scent at all until pre-rut, then I use the $$$ formulation of Code Blue. Works like magic.

Best of luck this fall.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 10, 2015)

BFO is Bowhunter's fatal obsession.  

  I used it once last year, the deer stopped and left the area.


----------



## fishnfool (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not a fan either, I've seen deer smell it then turn inside out. 
I've got a friend who swears by it and kills big mature deer. I don't know it must have a secret way to turn it when you spray it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 11, 2015)

There's nothing in it but animal secretions (mostly deer) and they're all native to Georgia. They're absolutely not afraid of whats in the bottle. I've even seen them eat it.  They're afraid of the scent from the critter holding the bottle. .....If you knew what I know, you'd be laughing with me now.  
They haven't changed the formula. Its real strong when first mixed and the smell dissipates with a little time just enough to where you can stand next to it.


----------



## erniesp (Sep 11, 2015)

It has spooked many deer on 2 different properties. It's no good for me.


----------



## ALB (Sep 11, 2015)

It's always interesting to me how these things work with some and not other. I used it with no success. Luck I guess. Or I should say no luck for me. To each his own.


----------



## TireKicker (Sep 11, 2015)

As with so many things where some say they work, and others don't...

It would be great if someone left some out in front of a trail cam for a few days, just to see the multiple reactions it would get. I think the same about all these other scents would be interesting.

I know some have video of sitting in the stand and such, but I don't think that's as accurate as in front of a trail cam.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What is this BFO product you are talking about?



In my experience it's an expensive deer repellant.  There is a very small, but also very vocal group on here, who for the most part are close to the manufacturer and will swear its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 12, 2015)

Do any of you ever use a bottle from last year or just trash it for the new stuff. I guess the question is does it go bad?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 12, 2015)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Do any of you ever use a bottle from last year or just trash it for the new stuff. I guess the question is does it go bad?



It should be good if it's from last year or the year before...It will last a while if kept in good conditions (out of sunlight and extreme temps.)


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 12, 2015)

I tried it a few times and only once or twice have I seen deer "interested" in it. Most the time they either high tail it or pay it no mind...I gave up on it. Same faces still here pushing the stuff for new members though. Can't say they aren't doing their job


----------



## Smackem (Sep 12, 2015)

Im in the group (majority) who have only had luck with it as a deer repellant / fly attractant. 

Maybe it works better on big city deer that are used to wierd smells and dont know any better, but out in my neck of the woods they leave in a hurry when they smell it.


----------



## Smackem (Sep 12, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There is a very small, but also very vocal group on here, who for the most part are close to the manufacturer and will swear its the best thing since sliced bread.



The truth!


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 12, 2015)

Smackem said:


> Im in the group (majority) who have only had luck with it as a deer repellant / fly attractant.
> 
> Maybe it works better on big city deer that are used to wierd smells and dont know any better, but out in my neck of the woods they leave in a hurry when they smell it.






SemperFiDawg said:


> In my experience it's an expensive deer repellant.  There is a very small, but also very vocal group on here, who for the most part are close to the manufacturer and will swear its the best thing since sliced bread.



It's no deer repellant! I've had deer react to it both positively and negatively but by far the pluses have outweighed the negatives! I would not use or say I was using a product if I didn't have confidence in it. Why would anybody? Why would you want to say I use a useless product simply to get something free that was a deer repellant??

I used it this morning. Had deer around me but none were spooked by it. It's funny to me that the guys on here that do use it are pretty successful bowhunters! Maybe you are doing something else wrong....


----------



## virgil (Sep 12, 2015)

I have used it for two years and it seems to help. The first time I used BFO it definitely turned two deer around and walked under my stand. I have used it many times and sometimes it seems that the deer don't pay it any attention. It has never spooked deer off that I was aware of. I found a bottle of BFO from last year and used it this morning and saw four small bucks and one doe. I use it and feel that it attracts deer. I have to agree with Bowana it really attracts deer. It works for me and feel it helps me bag my game. If it don't work for you don't use it. I am just a letter carrier and enjoy hunting, fishing and don't work for Bowana or BFO.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2015)

I've shown videos of deer with their noses on the bottle, sometimes even pushing it around. I don't know what else to do ? You can forget me showing a big buck do it. Unless we get lucky, I'm smacking him before he gets that far. I have "never" seen what I could truly say was a deer spooked by it,"never" and I use it on every hunt. If I spray a bush, my scent is there too but most times they ignore it ? Maybe thats your problem ? Every bad reaction I had was either down wind from me or caught movement. I don't get paid for using it or selling it. I get to use BFO for showing the reactions when I use it. If it didn't work, I wouldn't waste my time.  Why in the world, would I use something that scares deer away when I'm trying to kill them.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've used it quiet a bit. I've had mixed results. I have a 8 pt on the wall it came in on a full blown run, I've had does run down my drag lines with there tail flickering and disappeared. I have had some deer bust me. It's like anything else in the hunting and fish market it helps or it hurts. You can only try it to see! I want to try that hog scent, obsession been wanting some pork


----------



## hound dog (Sep 13, 2015)

She came in down wind on a string to the BFO.


----------



## GAhunter6288 (Sep 13, 2015)

Used it yesterday at cylbel wma. had a spike come out of the creek at 7 pm about 75 yards away. he stayed to my right at about 40 yards. I sprayed some bfo when he got closer and he started walking directly to the tree just a smelling. shot him at 730 for my fist bow kill ever. last night made me a believer. 
I have a great history with clybel. grew up hunting the adult/child hunts and have taken my first deer, first buck and first bow kill from there. It holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have never had so many deer blow at me as when i used BFO, i tried it twice and i swear those deer were acting like they saw a ghost. It was like the BFO put them on edge and made them really nervous.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 13, 2015)

BFO sucks on every property I've hunted out in the country. I personally think there is something about the smell, potency, or something that ultimately ends up scaring them away. 
I have only gotten it to work on the residential property I hunt (40 acres between some neighborhoods). And that's the only place the deer don't spook. And I think it's because there are so many different smells, they're more curious than anything. Like when you see the deer in places like the beach and that place in Tennessee. They'll walk right up to you sniffing the whole way. To each their own, but I just won't use it except that one property.


----------



## stefan carter (Sep 15, 2015)

I been using it for a couple of years now in Camden ,Brantley countys an have had great success with it only had a spooky old doe turn her nose an blow at it.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm just curious. For those who have had negative results, how much do you use? I get the feeling people tend to put out way to much when using any scent.


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 15, 2015)

DCHunter said:


> I'm just curious. For those who have had negative results, how much do you use? I get the feeling people tend to put out way to much when using any scent.



When I gave it try last season, I pretty much followed Bowana's advice on how to use it in his video above. (watch the following segments of the video). 

0:30-0:40
0:50-1:00
1:50-2:00
2:08-2:10
2:45-3:00

I probably would have thought that was too much if I'd hadn't seen the video and his results. But this was actually one of the main videos I referred to earlier that sold me on it. 

Again, I didn't see a deer last season until I stopped using it. Tried it on land ranging from a small woodlot bordering a subdivision to big woods public land.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 15, 2015)

I've had more success than failures. I had a bruiser buck in Kansas come in last year after spraying a tree and check the tree out for several minutes to bad it was still to dark to see. I also had a buck come in and sniff the ladder on my stand after throwing some out. I've shot does here in Georgia that had their nose all in it. That being said I have had a few old nanny does come in and lock it down then spook.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 15, 2015)

DCHunter said:


> I'm just curious. For those who have had negative results, how much do you use? I get the feeling people tend to put out way to much when using any scent.



You can't use to much BFO.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 16, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> It's funny to me that the guys on here that do use it are pretty successful bowhunters!



And the guys on here who don't use it aren't?  Is that your implication? 



BowChilling said:


> Maybe you are doing something else wrong....



I've tagged out every year for the last 34 years.  I would call that successful unless your definition of 'successful' includes endorsements, sponsorships, and pasting advertising logos all over my truck and best camo shirt.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 16, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> And the guys on here who don't use it aren't?  Is that your implication?
> 
> 
> 
> I've tagged out every year for the last 34 years.  I would call that successful unless your definition of 'successful' includes endorsements, sponsorships, and pasting advertising logos all over my truck and best camo shirt.



How the heck did you get that out of my statement?? A little sensitive are we?? 

I stated most of the guys using it are pretty successful meaning that how could they be successful if it was a deer repellant!?! No where did I say if you are not using BFO you don't know what you are doing.

Congratulations on your success. Tagging out for 34 years in a row is probably a record.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 16, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Congratulations on your success. Tagging out for 34 years in a row is probably a record.



That's like 4-500 deer I bet.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 16, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> How the heck did you get that out of my statement?? A little sensitive are we??
> 
> I stated most of the guys using it are pretty successful meaning that how could they be successful if it was a deer repellant!?! No where did I say if you are not using BFO you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> Congratulations on your success. Tagging out for 34 years in a row is probably a record.



Being politically correct seems to have made it to the deer hunting world.....Lawd help us...


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 16, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Congratulations on your success. Tagging out for 34 years in a row is probably a record.



Professional hunter, man needs his own show.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 16, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Congratulations on your success. Tagging out for 34 years in a row is probably a record.



Records are for folks who see hunting as a game, contest, challenge or as a business. For me it's about putting food on the table while enjoying God's creation plain and simple, and it ain't hard to tag out at least in mid/south Ga.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 16, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Records are for folks who see hunting as a game, contest, challenge or as a business. For me it's about putting food on the table while enjoying God's creation plain and simple, and it ain't hard to tag out at least in mid/south Ga.



Would that be with a firearm or archery equipment?


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't decided if it works or not. I used it for the first 2 days of the season and saw 1 doe 1 evening, and then 2 bucks and 2 does 1 morning. I decided to see if I stopped using it I would see more deer. I have hunted 2 mornings and 1 evening since and have seen none. I am going to start using it again tomorrow.


----------



## GADawg08 (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't used it this season yet...but I've used it off and on the last 3 yrs and the biggest thing I've noticed was last yr when I started using it around scrapes, it was like more and more scrapes would show up every time I sprayed some....I ended up killing a good 7 pt .....I've had does lick limbs that I've sprayed. Sometime I've used a whole bottle in a few hunts and not even see a deer. So I guess I'm one of the ones who has had mixed results. I've only used it in Emanuel county but I've got a hunt lined up in Carroll County in November so we'll see how it works then


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 16, 2015)

Trapnfish said:


> I haven't decided if it works or not. I used it for the first 2 days of the season and saw 1 doe 1 evening, and then 2 bucks and 2 does 1 morning. I decided to see if I stopped using it I would see more deer. I have hunted 2 mornings and 1 evening since and have seen none. I am going to start using it again tomorrow.



If your waiting on BFO or any other scent to draw deer in from all directions, your expecting to much. The amount of deer you see, should depend on your abilities and a little luck. Its kinda like a grunt call. Used along with the hunters skill can be all it takes to seal the deal. Even a grunt call can scare deer.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 16, 2015)

watermedic said:


> Would that be with a firearm or archery equipment?



Primarily with gun, but without repellent.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 16, 2015)

Trapnfish said:


> I haven't decided if it works or not. I used it for the first 2 days of the season and saw 1 doe 1 evening, and then 2 bucks and 2 does 1 morning. I decided to see if I stopped using it I would see more deer. I have hunted 2 mornings and 1 evening since and have seen none. I am going to start using it again tomorrow.



AH HA! This is how everyone is rating BFO success! No wonder so many people claim it to be a miracle potion!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2015)

I lost my bottle Mon and forgot the one at the house but found the one I lost so now I'm good.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 16, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Records are for folks who see hunting as a game, contest, challenge or as a business. For me it's about putting food on the table while enjoying God's creation plain and simple, and it ain't hard to tag out at least in mid/south Ga.



I don't know why you would have even tried BFO if you were already having that kind of success!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> I don't know why you would have even tried BFO if you were already having that kind of success!



Just like everybody else, who's gonna turn down a product that supposedly helps you see more deer.  Sadly for me at least, the only thing I saw more of was bouncing white tails headed in the opposite direction.  

The first time I use it I had a buck chase a doe down a hill headed right to me.  She hit the BFO and literally skidded to a stop, turned inside out and took off in the other direction blowing every step of the way.  The buck went with her.  I don't know what's in the stuff, but it scared her worse than a pack of coyotes.  She wasn't just spooked.  She was terrified.  Say what you want, but judging from all the post in this thread this wasn't an isolated event.  There's something in it that spooks does, and as far as I know does are the best buck bait there is.  You may know better.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2015)

Something strange is going on here. I've never seen a deer spooked and even had a lop sided spike sniff the bottle and follow my back trail out yesterday. Its the 3rd time this deer has got a whiff of it. All the deer you see spook. We cant read the deers mind so we have to go off the facts between us. Since theres only urine and glandular secretions from critters deer see every day in the bottle. No bear or cougar urine.  I cant think of any thing else but they must be getting your scent ? Unless I'm the BFO deer whisperer ?


----------



## Slasher (Sep 18, 2015)

*Scents*

Scents are highly misunderstood and even more so
Misused IMHO...

Heck most tv shows are product placement promotions- filmed, edited, chopped, to promote a means of earning your business...

I honestly believe most scents spook deer, not because of the scent... But because hunters hunting pressured deer on public land or clubs- have misused or over used scents to where the deer associate the scents with danger.... Or may investigate, but need further corroboration to leave their security cover...

The best instruction for using scents comes from James Valley scents when you order.... 

Unlike the TV Ads, uh hum, shows promote.... They are great for enhancing a scrape... Getting them to stop in lane... Prevent them from hitting my scent cone....

But they aren't Magic Beans that most people think they are....

I tried BFO 3-4 years ago and had more. Negative than positive or indifferent reactions...

I've had better luck with vanilla and even a pine tree air freshener.... Most deer would smell the freshener' and then come closer to investigate... Then pause and 50/50 either walk off or spook... But they would have been easy shots...

Two years ago, Nov 8th... Using estrous doe urine.... I had a 10 pt hanging out in thick cover for over an hour... I kept thinking I heard something in the draw over my left shoulder... After 20 mins I thought fox squirrel.... 
Well after a lil more than an hour, I had a doe with a yearling come out in front of me near the scent bomb... As soon as she crested that draw, the 10 pt came in grunting from exactly the spot I had been hearing the "fox squirrel"

I find that older buck and does, don't tolerate much intrusion... And outside late October-mid November, smelling like nothing and being where the deer naturally want to be is the best thing going....

And most folks who promote anything are already doing that, so while it may look like the product drew them in... The deer usually are coming in anyways... And then 10-30 yds out... They get a nose full.... Then investigate the new smell in their area... But that pause is usually enough to allow a hunter to stand, draw, aim and then make a good shot!!!  So then the product has done its job


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 18, 2015)

I have had decent luck with it. I have had them stop and smell it, lick it and rub their heads in the branches I sprayed it in. Here is a Video of a buck. I sprayed the branches earlier that same day and this is what he did.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 22, 2015)

A couple of years ago I was hunting a ridge and had 5 does coming my way about to hit my wind . I had nothing to lose so I pulled the BFO out and started spraying it in the air and could see it headed their way. I about 5 minutes I killed one of them at about 10 yards.nuff said. RC


----------



## healee (Sep 23, 2015)

Only scent lure I've seen really work and you can't get any more was a bag that you kept frozen when not in use. It was called Real Deer. They still make a liquid, but not the bag. I called the company and was told that the bags were to hard to distribute out to stores because of having to keep the product frozen.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 23, 2015)

I cleaned it up.  Please take nonsense elsewhere.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 23, 2015)

The stuff works for me.  I didn't know until I checked my trail cam, it possibly helped me kill that last dink. I knew the deer. It was a giant spike through its 3rd year. The 4th year it finally started showing a regular main beam curve with upward points and several stickers. Still small though. This year it added a few more points but it was never going to be much. My land owners family loved it. 
These pics were taken the day I killed it about 150 yds away. With BFO on my boots. (1st pic) I had just sprayed the mock scrape bush behind me with Obsession Doe Estrous. Then I sprayed another mock scrape. (2nd pic) A little while later the buck came, then ended up at my tree.  He'd smelled BFO off and on for years. 
I didn't intentionally put Obsessions Doe Estrous on my boots because I don't usually get much but I put BFO on them every day. 
You tell me, why did he follow me step for step to my tree ? Coincidence or BFO ? It would be very strange for a deer to follow a hunters scent.


----------



## Smackem (Sep 23, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> You tell me, why did he follow me step for step to my tree ? Coincidence or BFO ? It would be very strange for a deer to follow a hunters scent.




And even stranger yet would be for the deer to follow a trail in the woods like the reat of em do every day.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 24, 2015)

Smackem said:


> And even stranger yet would be for the deer to follow a trail in the woods like the reat of em do every day.



Its possible but by the way people talk here, he would've been scared to death being on a BFO trail that long. 
Or maybe he just snorted and ran the wrong way. Dang stupid deer.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 24, 2015)

I really gave BFO an honest try. 

I've tried Tinks before and had it work, when they catch the scent. It never worked consistantly. But it did work, small bucks loved it. 

BFO attracted 2 deer for me, 1 was a fawn, the other was a 1.5 year old dink. All the older deer I had respond to it did not like it and left the immediate area. That's when I quit using it. I know they didn't react to my scent because I walk in on the same trail they do every day, and have never had a negative reaction. 

The ONLY product that has ever landed me a buck was 5 years ago and I was using a product from an Illinois deer farm. 

Back when I was using cover scent i would have deer follow me to my tree all the time, I can't count how many times i would spray raccoon urine on my boots and have them follow the scent. 

I'm surprised all the big name hunters aren't using this stuff


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Sep 24, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> I really gave BFO an honest try.
> 
> I've tried Tinks before and had it work, when they catch the scent. It never worked consistantly. But it did work, small bucks loved it.
> 
> ...



B.f.o is way better. Try two bottles next time it'll work better


----------



## Smackem (Sep 27, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Its possible but by the way people talk here, he would've been scared to death being on a BFO trail that long.
> Or maybe he just snorted and ran the wrong way. Dang stupid deer.




Ive done a bit of hunting within city limits myself and i have learned that the deer react to various scents, sounds, and humans differently than somewhere rural. 

That being said, i doubt the deer you hunt are as skiddish of people as most people are experiencing. Maybe you should try wearing normal everyday clothes when you hunt. You say in this thread that it would be very odd for a deer to follow a hunters scent, then in another thread you talk about how the deer in your neck of the woods dont really over react to humans as long as nothing crazy is going on.  

Back when i was getting maufacturer perks and sponsorships in the automotive world, i would say what i had to say too. 



BowanaLee said:


> Where I hunt, human traffic doesn't scare em to much if they follow trails, a schedule and doesn't jump them out of their secure areas. I have school kids walking home through my spots around 3:00 but as long as they follow the woods road at the same time or pattern, the critters come out as soon as they leave.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 27, 2015)

Smackem said:


> Ive done a bit of hunting within city limits myself and i have learned that the deer react to various scents, sounds, and humans differently than somewhere rural.
> 
> That being said, i doubt the deer you hunt are as skiddish of people as most people are experiencing. Maybe you should try wearing normal everyday clothes when you hunt. You say in this thread that it would be very odd for a deer to follow a hunters scent, then in another thread you talk about how the deer in your neck of the woods dont really over react to humans as long as nothing crazy is going on.
> 
> Back when i was getting maufacturer perks and sponsorships in the automotive world, i would say what i had to say too.



Where I hunt, human traffic doesn't scare em to much if they follow trails, a schedule and doesn't jump them out of their secure areas. I have school kids walking home through my spots around 3:00 but as long as they follow the woods road at the same time or pattern, the critters come out as soon as they leave.

No, thats a turned around version of what I said. You don't give deer much credit if you don't think they can learn. I've learn a lot after 50 years in the woods. I've hunted public and private land from the mountains to the coast.  Kids taking the same trail every day after school is repetitive. As soon as those same kids leave the trail and jump the deer its game over. (Now, these deer only tolerate it, they don't like it.) Funny you couldn't get that out of what I said.  
BFO works for me. I can show you deer sniffing the bottle and calm. I can't fake these videos. I don't know what else to do ?



Surely you can see these deer sniffing for something. They're licking branches and they're not running away.


----------



## Smackem (Sep 27, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Where I hunt, human traffic doesn't scare em to much if they follow trails, a schedule and doesn't jump them out of their secure areas. I have school kids walking home through my spots around 3:00 but as long as they follow the woods road at the same time or pattern, the critters come out as soon as they leave.
> 
> No, thats a turned around version of what I said. You don't give deer much credit if you don't think they can learn. I've learn a lot after 50 years in the woods. I've hunted public and private land from the mountains to the coast.  Kids taking the same trail every day after school is repetitive. As soon as those same kids leave the trail and jump the deer its game over. (Now, these deer only tolerate it, they don't like it.) Funny you couldn't get that out of what I said.
> BFO works for me. I can show you deer sniffing the bottle and calm. I can't fake these videos. I don't know what else to do ?


Ive seen the deer sniff the bottle in your videos, im not going to say they wont, but Ive also seen deer sniff the tires on a skidder 5 minutes after a logging crew leaves.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, but surely you have to admit, those deer were sho enough sniffing and searching for something. They licked branches and even sniffed where I loaded up on the tree. Look closely at their noses. You can see their noses working over time.  There was human scent there. My sweaty back pack was on the ground. 
They didn't blow or turn inside out and run away.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2015)

So what's the connection with BFO, Obsession Bows, and shameless plugs for both of them?  Maybe bipolar broad heads as well.  Seems like a few folks are kind of thumbing their noses a little bit at the rules and "somewhat" skirting them for some free advertising of these products.  It's like we're reading the script for Southern Woods and Waters or something


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 27, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> So what's the connection with BFO, Obsession Bows, and shameless plugs for both of them?  Maybe bipolar broad heads as well.  Seems like a few folks are kind of thumbing their noses a little bit at the rules and "somewhat" skirting them for some free advertising of these products.  It's like we're reading the script for Southern Woods and Waters or something



The connection?  Its easy...they're all GA based companies with great owners.  Since they're in GA, they have a lot of followers and supporters.  They make great products.  I especially like the Bi-polars.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2015)

More like there's all a connection to Dennis Lewis, Southern Woods And Water TV, and the likes.  That's the connection I was hinting around to.  Not slamming anyone or any product, just seeing the connection


----------



## rutnbuk (Sep 27, 2015)

Hard to believe this thread is still going but I will chime in as well.  This stuff works for me,,,especially as a cover scent.  Use the 'All Season" because the Dominant Buck will certainly turn a few deer the other direction.  The bottles look the same. Monster Bucks DO NOT come running when you use it- but super smart nanny's just love to sniff it.  And we know bucks like them nannys! I love to sling carbon at both nannys and bucks so it is a WIN WIN for me!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been using bowhunters fatal Vanilla extract for years.  Deer come in like they are on a string, really.

As far as it BFO working in Kansas, Dang! Everything seems to work there.  Snort wheeze, breaking branches,  scents, even just sitting still and waiting has been really productive.

I think deer are curious by nature, but if they are on the defense, any foreign smell will put them off.  Its how they stay alive.

I remember when all the carbon infused clothing was the rage.  Bought some and got busted three different times.  Took it right back to Bass pro.

MBD


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> I can't fake these videos. I don't know what else to do ?




Short of getting Donald Trump to mention BFO on the campaign trail and running an infomercial neither do I.  Personally I would ask for an increase in my commission.   It's well deserved.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> So what's the connection with BFO, Obsession Bows, and shameless plugs for both of them?  Maybe bipolar broad heads as well.  Seems like a few folks are kind of thumbing their noses a little bit at the rules and "somewhat" skirting them for some free advertising of these products.  It's like we're reading the script for Southern Woods and Waters or something



Bingo!  We have a winner.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> So what's the connection with BFO, Obsession Bows, and shameless plugs for both of them?  Maybe bipolar broad heads as well.  Seems like a few folks are kind of thumbing their noses a little bit at the rules and "somewhat" skirting them for some free advertising of these products.  It's like we're reading the script for Southern Woods and Waters or something



Just out of curiosity I searched the OP's recent posts.  I was SHOCKED, SHOCKED to find they had 3 things in common.  You guessed it.  BFO, Obsession bows, and Bipolar broadheads.  

Coincidence?


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 7, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> More like there's all a connection to Dennis Lewis, Southern Woods And Water TV, and the likes.  That's the connection I was hinting around to.  Not slamming anyone or any product, just seeing the connection



Cause if you use that stuff, you'll kill mature bucks. 

Stop upsetting the sponsors.


----------



## sothunfried (Oct 7, 2015)

i've tried it several times,,never worked for me, deer walked away from it.
if it works for ya use it.
what works for some doesn't always work for others.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 8, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Cause if you use that stuff, you'll kill mature bucks.
> 
> Stop upsetting the sponsors.



But will you let him hold one?   When you harvest him.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 8, 2015)

i put em in a bag, boy. Then i spray the BFO perfume on them to cover the stank.


----------



## markland (Oct 8, 2015)

BFO and Bowhunters Setup are always in my pack and pocket, in fact I would just about leave my arrows at home then leave my scent, just have had so many positive results with it and video to prove it, I have complete confidence in those scents and that they will attract and hold the deer for me.  I have gotten halfway to my stand and realized I left my Bowhunters Setup in the truck and will turn around and go back and get it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Just out of curiosity I searched the OP's recent posts.  I was SHOCKED, SHOCKED to find they had 3 things in common.  You guessed it.  BFO, Obsession bows, and Bipolar broadheads.
> 
> Coincidence?



The last three years or so, the bow hunting forum has been nothing but advertising. I'm all about supporting the local guy, but about every thread is a promotion to some product.I think the mods have done a good job of controlling it, but the "prostaff" have gotten creative.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 8, 2015)

Ultimately, confidence is king in bowhunting.

If it makes you sit more still, for longer periods, I am sure it is in your advantage, whatever it is.

MBD


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2015)

I put some BFO out & placed the empty bottle on a stump. Climbed into the tree. Next thing I knew I spotted movement coming my way and at a good pace. Looked down and it was hound dog picking up my empty. He smelled it. Looked around and then took off.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 9, 2015)

I like it and it works for me that is why I use it. If you don't like it then don't use it. There are a lot of attractants out for you to try. Find the one you like and works for you.  If you don't use the wind and get your scent under control, you will get busted most of the time. No more leather boots and no more fabric boots. Rubber boots only!! Wash in good scent free soap and keep your clothes in a scent free bag.  Change before going in the woods. Don't wear your hunting clothes to the woods ect ....... I can't do it for you.  I can only tell you what you need to do. You got to do it for yourself.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 10, 2015)

Et cetera.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2015)

hound dog said:


> I like it it works for me I use it. You don't like it don't use. There are a lot of attractions out for you to find the one you like. But if you don't use the wind and get you scent control under control you will get busted most of the time. no more leather boots no more fabric boots rubber boots only. Wash good scend free soap keep your clothes in a scent free bag change before going in the woods excetra excetra excetra. I can't do it for you I can only tell you what to do you got to do it.



Can we get a translator in here?


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 10, 2015)

Me personally have never been 1 to use scents and ive killed plenty of deer with my bow .... but when a friend of mine got into the deer business and he took the urine from a receptive doe and bottled it for me right then i thought i had something special ... I made a few mock scrapes with cameras and used it in some of the  scrapes the bucks were using and i could not tell ANY increase in activity ....And this was in the Midwest when the rut was on .. But if whatever brand works for u and gives u confidence then use it !!!! But im a skeptic


----------



## hound dog (Oct 10, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Can we get a translator in here?



Done.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

I use it. I have personally seen it work.  Had deer stop, turn around and sniff/lick leaves I've sprayed it on.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is bfo just some random animal secretions put in a bottle or is there some actual science behind the recipe? I can see how deer pee could work and attract deer, but bottled animal secretions seems more like a gimmick with no real proven science behind it.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 10, 2015)

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> Is bfo just some random animal secretions put in a bottle or is there some actual science behind the recipe? I can see how deer pee could work and attract deer, but bottled animal secretions seems more like a gimmick with no real proven science behind it.



A seller of scent doesn't really have to do any scientific research to prove that pee or scents are used by deer to interact. Wildlife biologists did that long ago. Anyone can bottle up their alleged proprietary formula and claim it works. Technically, they're right. 

Most of the stuff out there seems geared at attracting a hunter's wallet and that's about it. Maybe it works, maybe not. I'm skeptical of most of it anymore myself.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 10, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Can we get a translator in here?



Basically what he said is if you don't want to use it don't use it! Play the wind, wash yourself and your clothes in scent free soap and wear rubber boots.

But the main point is if you don't believe in it then don't use it! No need to trash it or him!


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 13, 2015)

Keep the thread civil....please.


----------



## mattech (Oct 15, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I use it. I have personally seen it work.  Had deer stop, turn around and sniff/lick leaves I've sprayed it on.



I get the deer are going to stop and smell it. Put out cinamon and the deer will stop and smell it. I haven't heard anything about it pulling deer in that werent already there. Spray it in the air and see 10 deer come upwind and I will be a believer. For the price, its not worth it to watch a deer sniff itm


----------



## humdandy (Oct 16, 2015)

hound dog said:


> Who is using BOF this year?  I just got mine in the mail.



What is BOF?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2015)

humdandy said:


> What is BOF?



Another shamelessly pushed product.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 16, 2015)

Anyone tried this as mouthwash? I brush my tooth with Colgate and had a deer blow at me. In need of a change.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2015)

See post # 103.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 16, 2015)

humdandy said:


> What is BOF?



It is Bowhunters fatal obsession. It is a curiosity scent formulated by Mr. Dennis Lewis (a forum member on here).


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2015)

countryboy27012 said:


> It is Bowhunters fatal obsession. It is a curiosity scent formulated by Mr. Dennis Lewis (a forum member on here).



He said BOF.....not BFO.  Maybe it's bow hunters obsession fatal?


----------



## BeTheTree (Oct 16, 2015)

TireKicker said:


>


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 16, 2015)

Deer love apples but if you sprayed apple juice on a bush they won't come running. I'm not bashing but it seems kinda naive to judge any product by it pulling deer in from miles around. Even the tried and true Tinks Doe in Heat doesn't do that. There's probably thousands of accounts of it doing just that though and I don't doubt those hunters one bit. Just because it hasn't happened to me doesn't mean its not true. I said it worked for me so that's a fact. I had deer follow me to my tree several times every year. I've shown you on videos.  My favorite use for it is a cover scent and to set em up for the shot. I've "never" seen a deer spook from it. I'm not a Magician but you see it with your own eyes and still don't believe it. 
Here's your challenge. Lets see you accumulate better video results using your legal scent.  ...Let the excuses begin !


----------



## Scoutman (Oct 17, 2015)

I hunted Jackson County this am with my bow. I had a leftover bottle of bfo from last year, so I gave it a go. I sprayed it on my boots last 45 yards to the stand, sprayed a bush 10 yards out front. At 9:45, 3 big does hit my trail, stopped and smelled the ground. I expected them to explode out of there. They started trailing straight to bush I sprayed. I  shot the biggest one at 10 yards, she went 45-50 yards and piled up. So was it luck, etc, don't know but these were adult does not yearlings so they have been hunted. I am not a fanboy, don't shoot obsession bow, bipolar heads, not on prostaff. Just a hunter who tries to keep a open mind about things. I'm gonna experiment with it for awhile and see what happens. BTW Bowana, I really enjoy your videos.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 17, 2015)

Scoutman said:


> I hunted Jackson County this am with my bow. I had a leftover bottle of bfo from last year, so I gave it a go. I sprayed it on my boots last 45 yards to the stand, sprayed a bush 10 yards out front. At 9:45, 3 big does hit my trail, stopped and smelled the ground. I expected them to explode out of there. They started trailing straight to bush I sprayed. I  shot the biggest one at 10 yards, she went 45-50 yards and piled up. So was it luck, etc, don't know but these were adult does not yearlings so they have been hunted. I am not a fanboy, don't shoot obsession bow, bipolar heads, not on prostaff. Just a hunter who tries to keep a open mind about things. I'm gonna experiment with it for awhile and see what happens. BTW Bowana, I really enjoy your videos.



I don't know what to say, old stuff too ?


----------



## hound dog (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol. Y'all crack me up. Thanks I needed that. 

I'm on my 4th bottel and need more so if you bought some and don't like it I'll take it.


----------



## Kdad (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had old timers tell me about using kerosene to pull BIG bucks in and not just once, I've seen the mounts. Will I use it?? Who knows. I've used code blue and blew them out, used code red and watched them come in from over 300 yds and kill them. Used Tinks way back before they got greedy and had a mix bag of reaction. Bowana HAS IT ON FILM, it works just like the rest of them. Has its good days and it's bad. There is absolutely NO need to attack an individual when he/she has more proof than everyone combined who is complaining to show how something has worked for them. I have not used BFO, so don't think I'm standing up for my sponsor. Everyone has fell for most gimmicks they see on tv, have you called them? No, but because you can speak directly to him so you feel entitled to rip away. Some people don't know how to process what they see on tv to how it works for them in real time. One last thing, does anyone rip on Kris or Alligood for what they believe because they are good at what they do and have sponsors too and "plug" them from time to time? Move along...


----------

